# Mixed Frozen Berry Crisp



## snorkelinggirl (Apr 19, 2014)

One of my favorite desserts to make in the winter and spring is a frozen berry crisp.  This is my go-to dessert whenever I have company, as it is easy to throw together in about 20 minutes, can bake in the oven while you are eating dinner, and never fails to get rave compliments.

This recipe comes from epicurious.com and is called "Mixed Berry Crisp" on that website.  I make it pretty much as stated in that recipe, but I add extra berries, use less flour, and use a food processor.

What makes it especially easy is that you use frozen (unthawed) berries, so you can pull them directly out of your freezer and use them in your crisp right away.

Start with about 26 oz (or a little more) of whatever berries you have in your freezer.  I like to use a mix of blueberries, strawberries, and raspberries.  Use them right out of your freezer.













IMG294.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Apr 19, 2014






Toss these with 1/4 cup white sugar, about 2 Tbsp of all-purpose flour, and 1 Tbsp lemon juice.













IMG295.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Apr 19, 2014






Put these in a 9" square casserole dish, or something of around that size.  Try to evenly distribute the flour, or you might end up with little gluey globs in your crisp.  













IMG296.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Apr 19, 2014






The topping is 3/4 cup all-purpose flour, 3/4 cup old-fashioned oats, 2/3 cup packed brown sugar, 1 tsp cinnamon, 1/2 tsp ginger, 1/4 tsp nutmeg, 1/4 tsp salt, and 7 Tbsp cold unsalted butter (in small cubes).  I throw these all into a food processor, and pulse a few times until it looks like this.













IMG297.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Apr 19, 2014






Pour the topping over the berries.  Don't worry if the topping really fills up your container, because it will sink down as the berries start to cook.  













IMG298.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Apr 19, 2014






Bake for about 1 hour in a preheated 375 deg F oven until it is bubbly and the top is nicely browned.













IMG307.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Apr 19, 2014






Let it sit for at least 15 minutes before serving.  It is good served cold (especially when eaten for breakfast - yum!), but is even better when served warm with vanilla ice cream.













IMG313.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Apr 19, 2014






Yum!

Thanks for reading!  Happy Easter, everyone!
Clarissa


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2014)

That looks Great, Clarissa!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bet that'd be good with my Wild Wineberries we have all around here in the Summer.

Bear


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Apr 19, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Great, Clarissa!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Bear!

Thank you!!  I'm not familiar with wineberries, but I imagine that they would be great in a berry crisp.  This is a great recipe to use up any of last year's berries you might still have kicking around in your freezer before this summer's crop comes in.  

Thanks for reading!!

Clarissa


----------



## seenred (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow Clarissa that look amazing!  I just drooled on my keyboard....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 19, 2014)

WOW.   Looks great.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow is right. That looks and sounds fantastic!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Apr 19, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> Wow Clarissa that look amazing!  I just drooled on my keyboard....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Red!

Thanks so much!  I regularly have that problem when I look at postings on SMF.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     Hope all is well with you and yours, and thanks for stopping by!

Happy Easter!

Clarissa


c farmer said:


> WOW. Looks great.


Hi Adam,

Thank you so much!!  I appreciate the compliments, and hope you have a great night!

Happy Easter!

Clarissa


Woodcutter said:


> Wow is right. That looks and sounds fantastic!


Thank you, Todd!  Don't you just love desserts that you can eat for breakfast too! 

Have a great night and Happy Easter!
Clarissa


----------



## foamheart (Apr 21, 2014)

Last to the party as usual these days!

Looks good and me sitting here with blackberries and raspberries and strawberries all in the reefer fresh! Everytime I tried making one the topping becomes hard as a rock....LOL

Sure looks good!

So whats the difference between a crisp and a brown betty?


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Apr 21, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Last to the party as usual these days!
> 
> Looks good and me sitting here with blackberries and raspberries and strawberries all in the reefer fresh! Everytime I tried making one the topping becomes hard as a rock....LOL
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kevin!  I think the biggest difference is that a brown betty has the topping layered with the fruit, and a crisp just has the topping on the top.  I personally just like the topping on the top so that it stays crunchy.  Hmmm…..I've had the hard topping problem before with other recipes, but not with this one.  Just guessing, but I think the oatmeal might keep the topping a little looser in consistency so it doesn't solidify into a hard mass.  

I don't mind you being a little late, just happy you stopped by!  I so rarely do a dessert post that I'm glad you could witness it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have a great night!
Clarissa


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 23, 2014)

That looks... *Sweet!*   Nice job. We had rhubarb crunch last weekend.  The berries look better.  Very nice Clar.  

b


----------

